# I have learned my lesson! (Oops, link fixed)



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

NEVER breed your goats to kid during tornado season!
The night before last I could tell Helen was getting ready to kid. I checked on her a few times during the night, and in the morning thought she was going that day. Well, the weather was changing frequently, and every time it got worse, she was having contractions. They would stop during the lulls. Finally, as it started to pour, she lay down and started pushing. My mom (bless her, she's awesome!) was out there in the rain with me (Helen and I were under the awning of the minibarn, but there wasn't enough room for Mom; she was holding something over her). The wind was picking up and so was the rain, and she finally pushed out a little doeling - solid black except for a few white hairs on her ears.
Another was coming, but after he got his hooves and nose out, Dad called from the house for us to COME BACK NOW! I quick ripped the sac open and wiped the fluid off his face, jumped up and started RUNNING. Poor Helen, she looked over her shoulder at me and bleated as if to say, "You're leaving me in the middle of THIS?!" But I had to. Dad told us a tornado had touched down a couple miles away, and he wanted us in the house!
Needless to say, I was on pins and needles to get back out there. Finally, a few minutes later, Dad told me I could run out there real quick to check on the kid. I only took time to make sure it was out, its cord was fine, and it was breathing before dashing back (in pouring rain).
A little while later, maybe 20 minutes, the rain stopped and I went out there and got everything cleaned up.
So here they are, :kidred: :kidblue: . I am so happy!  Helen did a great job!

https://picasaweb.google.com/1177150583 ... directlink


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: I have learned my lesson!*

I couldn't get the pic up.... I'm glad everything went fine after all !!! How scarry! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have learned my lesson!*

This is what the page says.... 

Sorry, that page was not found.

Oh my... :shocked: :shocked: what a scary moment...glad it all went OK...those babies need some cool names.... like tornado or twister ... Congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I have learned my lesson!*

That is scary! Glad it all went ok!!! I like Pam's idea for names! :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I have learned my lesson!*

Whoops, sorry. Should work now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I have learned my lesson!*

They are too cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are so sweet! Just think of the fun names you can come up with about storms! So glad you are all okay!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! They're adorable  I bet that was very scary though :shocked: Glad everything turned out okay :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to cute.... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I had hoped for a kid with some color (other than black and white) but now I wonder why! I am just in love with these little furballs!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, but remember it is NOT tornado season YET. That is May 

I am so glad you and the goats are all ok. Great job.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They are adorable!! Emma kidded the day after the tornadoes went around us here. It is a tad scary how many we have had already, and it is not even the season yet!!


----------

